# Burning Ban?



## wiggle wart (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if you are allowed to have a campfire even though there is a burning ban? I`m having a party Saturday and i want to have a fire. I just don`t want to get in trouble. I looked around on the dnr website and it don`t say anything about a campfire. I would appreciate some info.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't do it. Near where I live a woman was had a small campfire and set 25 acres of corn stubble on fire, and that was last week.

Way too dry to burn right now. Do at your own risk.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:
"Please be aware that all open debris burning is prohibited until further notice, and no burn permits are being issued, due to high-danger fire conditions throughout the Upper Peninsula and Northern Lower Michigan. You can check the burning conditions in your county daily at www.michigan.gov/burnpermit. We appreciate your cooperation."


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Best thing you can do is call your Twp/City Fire Department and they will give you an answer. But, I agree with HUBBHUNTER as it is "way too dry".


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/mi/blanchard/49310/watches-warnings.asp?partner=forecastfox&metric=0


..FIRE WEATHER WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A FIRE WEATHER WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING.

HIGH TEMPERATURES AWAY FROM LAKE MICHIGAN ON FRIDAY WILL LIKELY PUSH TO NEAR OR SLIGHTLY ABOVE 80 DEGREES. A BREEZY SOUTH WIND OF 15 TO 30 MPH IS EXPECTED AS WELL. FINALLY...DRY CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED WITH MINIMUM RELATIVE HUMIDITY VALUES DIPPING TOWARD 25 PERCENT DURING PEAK HEATING IN THE AFTERNOON AND EVENING.

AN ELEVATED FIRE DANGER ALREADY EXISTS WITH PERSISTENT DRY CONDITIONS AND A PRE GREEN UP STATE TO THE GROUND COVER. THE HIGH FIRE DANGER WILL INCREASE INTO FRIDAY AS DRY...WARM AND BREEZY WEATHER CONTINUES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A FIRE WEATHER WATCH MEANS THAT CRITICAL FIRE WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE FORECAST TO OCCUR. LISTEN FOR LATER FORECASTS AND POSSIBLE RED FLAG WARNINGS.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Almost the entire L.P. is under a red flag warning so I would agree with the other posters and say skip the bonfire!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

It's supposed to rain all day Saturday up north, so I suppose it depends on where you're going to be and if it rains or not. There were fires all over up here today, two big ones, in s/e Roscommon County, 60 acres, and west of Baldwin in Lake County, 10 acres. Lots of little grass fires all over.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I don't understand why you would even concider a camp fire if there is a burning ban on.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

If a fire spreads for any reason at any time, you would be completely responsible for_* any and all costs*_...civil for sure and probably criminally if a ban is in place.


----------



## wiggle wart (Oct 7, 2008)

Well everyone it all worked out and i had a fire. We got a half inch of rain during the day. I didn`t even come close to burning down the woods.


----------

